# Hilfe, Sattelstütze quietscht



## otterf (16. August 2004)

Hallo,
an meinem RM Element Race quietscht die Sattelstütze (Raceface) nervig.
Alle Aktionen, auch von meinem Händler, bringen nur kurzfristig Besserung.
Wer kann einen wirklich guten Typ geben ?
Das Bike ist 3 Jahre alt und hat ca. 3500 km auf dem "Buckel"
Gruss


----------



## trekkinger (16. August 2004)

otterf schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Aktionen, auch von meinem Händler, bringen nur kurzfristig Besserung.
> Wer kann einen wirklich guten Typ geben ?


Was für Aktionen sind denn bisher so gemacht worden u. seit wann besteht das Quitschen denn?

In einem anderen Thread ging es um knackende Tretlager, dort wurde mal etwas von einem Teflonband erwähnt. 
Vielleicht hilft das ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (16. August 2004)

otterf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> an meinem RM Element Race quietscht die Sattelstütze (Raceface) nervig.
> Alle Aktionen, auch von meinem Händler, bringen nur kurzfristig Besserung.
> Wer kann einen wirklich guten Typ geben ?
> ...



um welche RF-Sattelstütze handelt es sich denn?

Osti


----------



## otterf (16. August 2004)

bisher durchgeführte Aktionen:
zerlegt, gesäubert,gefettet, Teflonscheibe erneuert
das Quietschen hat Anfang des Jahres ganz leise begonnen, nach AlpenX im Juli ist es jetzt nervig laut
Gruss


----------



## Phil Claus (16. August 2004)

Hi Otterf,

keine unsere Sattelstützen hat eine Teflonscheibe. Was für eine Sattelstütze ist dies, i.e. wer ist der Hersteller?


----------



## otterf (17. August 2004)

Hallo Phil,
vielleicht drücke ich mich "unfachmännisch" aus, sorry...
Die "Teflonscheibe" befindet sich an der Klemme für die Sattelstütze am Rahmen. Diese Klemme besteht aus einer Muffe mit Rändelschraube (+ und - Kennzeichen drauf) und Schnellspannhebel. Die Scheibe sitzt zwischen Schnellspannhebel und Muffe, sorgt anscheinend für Fixierung des Hebels und verhindert Kratzer an der Muffe..  
Das Teil sieht edel aus, war am Rocky dran und es steht RMTN drauf oder so ähnlich, mein Händler hat an einem nagelneuen Rocky diese "Teflonscheibe" die bei mir zerbrochen war, abgemacht und mir zur Verfügung gestellt.
Ich denke das ist also ein Original-Teil
Bei dieser Gelegenheit : 
RockyMountain und Fahrrad Gruber in Frankenthal, das ist spitze !  
Gruss


----------



## otterf (17. August 2004)

für Osti:

es handelt sich um eine Race Face Prodigy mit Schnellspanner von RM


kann leider nicht mit Zitat antworten, anscheinend mag mich das System nicht    
Gruss


----------



## trekkinger (17. August 2004)

otterf schrieb:
			
		

> für Osti:
> 
> es handelt sich um eine Race Face Prodigy mit Schnellspanner von RM
> 
> ...


Ist es diese hier?


----------



## Osti (17. August 2004)

@trekkinger:
bei der abgebildeten Sattelstütze handelt es sich imho um eine RF Evolve Stütze. 

Meines Erachtens liegt das Problem der RF-Sattelstützen in der Klemmung mit nur einer Schraube. Bei meiner hatte ich das Problem, dass sich die Schraube immer wieder minimal gelockert hat und alle möglichen Tricks nicht zu helfen vermochten. Dadurch hat sich die Aufnahmefläche aus Alu (wo der Schraubenkopf aufliegt) verformt. Letztens ist mir dann diese eine Schraube für die Klemmung komplett gebrochen (und ich wiege "nur" 75kg). Tat gut aua und Garantie war leider schon abgelaufen. Seitdem vertraue ich einer günstigen Sattelstütze mit doppelter Klemmung vorne und hinten. Pasts zwar optisch nicht so schön ans RM als ne RF-Stütze, aber da fehlt mir nun doch das Vertrauen.

@otterf: nun zu Deinem Problem. Inspizier doch mal genau die Stelle, wo die Schraube am Kopf der Sattelstütze aufliegt, ob die noch genügend spannt bzw. ob sich dort auch Verformungen zeigen, die eine leichte Bewegung bzw. Knarzen zulassen.

Osti


----------



## otterf (17. August 2004)

oki doki,
das scheint mir ein guter Tip zu sein, vor allem vor dem Hintergrund meiner ca. 88 Kg (mit Rucksack) die das Teil aushalten musste...
Gruss


----------

